# Concrete/Wood dining Table



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Finally got the base done, a little more finishing details, and done:thumbsup:

http://


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

http://


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

http://


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice!:thumbsup:
What's it weigh?About 1200 lbs?:laughing:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

JumboJack said:


> Nice!:thumbsup:
> What's it weigh?About 1200 lbs?:laughing:


 
Wood slab==70lbs
Concrete==300lbs
Base==80lbs


----------



## spdtrx (Sep 10, 2009)

Gmod
Very nice job. WOW. I really like the look. :thumbsup:
Never seen anything like that before. Very COOL.


----------



## DarrenB (Aug 30, 2009)

I like the top. Very unique. The legs to spindly. I think it would be better with a trestle type base. One side wood, other concrete.

Now that I've said that, congratulations on a very unique concept. Overall I like it alot.:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice looking Gene. You do some very unique projects. Is that for home use?

And did you have to do anything special to allow for the wood movement?

Also, what kind of sealer/finish will you use?

But should I stop now, I'm on a roll?

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## user50444 (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks Wonderful + again very creative mixture! 
Love the profile pic too... 
puff daddy, p diddiy, diddy... representing NY yo!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Pretty cool!
For the lovely Mrs, G-Mod?


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Thats a sweet table. It make make me want to sit down in front of a roaring fire and eat a turkey leg with my bare hands:thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

That's really interesting Gene. Very cool and unique.
Is that for you or someone else?


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

That is _way _too freakin' cool, G Diddy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I like it alot, you could get alot of money for that thing around here.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Gene , you have out done yourself. You swing from the skinny branches of design with grace. 

I would love to know how you tackled the expansion differences of the 2 materials. Is there a way that you are limiting the movement to the edges and attempting to keep the center bonded?

What kind of reinforcement is in the dovetails?

Very cool look, Gene. I would love to play with something like that.:thumbup:


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Very cool Gene. Just in time for Octoberfest, a manly table appears. Looks like a sturdy resting place for cold one!
How many pieces of rebar are tying the top together?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

framerman said:


> That's really interesting Gene. Very cool and unique.
> Is that for you or someone else?


 
Thanks,Prototype i will probably keep, will be photographed for local designers, and retail outlets


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

DavidC said:


> Nice looking Gene. You do some very unique projects. Is that for home use?
> 
> And did you have to do anything special to allow for the wood movement?
> 
> ...


Dave, sealer from sealant depot, STAMPSEAL(SPRAYED), THE SYSTEM SITS ON 3/4 birch, that in conjunction with metal, drying, additives etc...helpd deal with the movement. GMOD


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> Gene , you have out done yourself. You swing from the skinny branches of design with grace.
> 
> I would love to know how you tackled the expansion differences of the 2 materials. Is there a way that you are limiting the movement to the edges and attempting to keep the center bonded?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Gus, Bolts drilled into the edge of walnut, The rest is all about drying techniques, (controling water evaporation) and a few other tricks that i would happily share in a PM.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Very nice Gene!:thumbup: Just remember If you lift it pick the wood side:laughing:



Dave


----------

